# Lawyer recommendations Larnaca Area



## PaulnLou (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi folks,we're new to the forum.

Wondered if anyone could recommend any lawyers in the Larnaca Area. We have bought property in Kiti, and we're not particularly happy with our current lawyers so would like recommendations for future use. 

Any help would be much appreciated.

thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PaulnLou said:


> Hi folks,we're new to the forum.
> 
> Wondered if anyone could recommend any lawyers in the Larnaca Area. We have bought property in Kiti, and we're not particularly happy with our current lawyers so would like recommendations for future use.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you would be better going to a Limassol lawyer. I met a lawyer f rom Nicosia who is taking many cases against lawyers in the Larnaca area and he openely said that the majority of the bad lawyers and developers are on the East coast. 
Louise Zambartas is an English trained lawyer married to a Cypriot lawyer and she is based in Limassol. She has an excellent reputation. You can google her.


----------



## PaulnLou (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you Veronica.....that doesn't sound too good! 
We thought we had done our research well and followed the usual guidance, we used a reputable estate agent that I have since seen recommended on here, we didn't use the developers lawyers etc.

I lost trust in the lawyers when their fees did not cover what they advised, and they had initially said a percentage of the fees would be payable as and when each stage pmt was made, then sent a bill for the full lot telling us their policies had changed! 

We could now do with some advice to do with the completion of our purchase, we also need to sort out wills etc. I suppose I need to also check who the developers lawyers are!

It's a PITA when we're over here so very limited in what we can do.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Perhaps you would be better going to a Limassol lawyer. I met a lawyer f rom Nicosia who is taking many cases against lawyers in the Larnaca area and he openely said that the majority of the bad lawyers and developers are on the East coast.
> Louise Zambartas is an English trained lawyer married to a Cypriot lawyer and she is based in Limassol. She has an excellent reputation. You can google her.


Hi Veronica,
As you are aware Louise is helping us out with our problems, at the root of which was a Paphos based Lawyer. Proof will be in the eventual outcome, but she appears very thorough and shows some empathy with our dilemma.
Chris


----------

